# Modelli



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Se voleste indicare dei modelli ai vostri figli, chi proporreste? E per quale caratteristica?

Potreste anche riflettere su quale avete proposto implicitamente, che so Totti per la fedeltà alla maglia.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se voleste indicare dei modelli ai vostri figli, chi proporreste? E per quale caratteristica?
> 
> Potreste anche riflettere su quale avete proposto implicitamente, che so Totti per la fedeltà alla maglia.


Gino Strada ad entrambi.
Motivo: sposa il mio pensiero in tutto ciò che ho potuto conoscere di lui, avendoci avuto a che fare personalmente.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2022)

Nessun modello , devono essere loro stessi e basta .


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nessun modello , devono essere loro stessi e basta .


Quindi non hai mai parlato di nessun personaggio di fantasia o reale, vivo o morto?


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non hai mai parlato di nessun personaggio di fantasia o reale, vivo o morto?


Mai, parlato di persone, solo di concetti .. 
Anche perché chiunque si prenda come esempio ha i suoi lati negativi .


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mai, parlato di persone, solo di concetti ..
> Anche perché chiunque si prenda come esempio ha i suoi lati negativi .


Non segui nessuno sport, non ascolti musica, non leggi?


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non segui nessuno sport, non ascolti musica, non leggi?


Seguo chi m'interessa, faccio sport , avevo come modello tayson ma solo per come si allenava , non come persona anche se  è un po migliorato ora invecchiando. Per esempio .. 
Siamo umani con i nostri lati positivi e no


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mai, parlato di persone, solo di concetti ..
> Anche perché chiunque si prenda come esempio ha i suoi lati negativi .


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non segui nessuno sport, non ascolti musica, non leggi?


Si ma non li colloco come esempi se non legati all’attività che fanno


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Ho fatto l’esempio di Totti che non è un esempio di uomo di cultura.


----------



## Nono (26 Aprile 2022)

*Il primo che mi è venuto in mente

Giovanni D'Antonio campione olimpionico di Filosofia: il 18enne napoletano ambito dalle università Usa*
Il ragazzo, di Somma Vesuviana, si racconta: "Faccio la vita normale di un adolescente"

NapoliToday8 aprile 2022
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.napolitoday.it%2Fattualita%2Fgiovanni-d-antonio-campione-filosofia.html
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=Giovanni+D%27Antonio+campione+olimpionico+di+Filosofia%3A+il+18enne+napoletano+ambito+dalle+universit%C3%A0+Usa&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.napolitoday.it%2Fattualita%2Fgiovanni-d-antonio-campione-filosofia.html


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> *Il primo che mi è venuto in mente
> 
> Giovanni D'Antonio campione olimpionico di Filosofia: il 18enne napoletano ambito dalle università Usa*
> Il ragazzo, di Somma Vesuviana, si racconta: "Faccio la vita normale di un adolescente"
> ...


Se fosse mio figlio ammetto che non troverei molti argomenti di conversazione


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se fosse mio figlio ammetto che non troverei molti argomenti di conversazione


Non so se mi piacerebbe un figlio così


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se mi piacerebbe un figlio così


Comunque piezz e core eh.

Però forse sarei io a fare il test del dna


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho cercato di capirci qualcosa. Non ho capito perché dovrebbe essere ricercato da varie università. Non è mica ricercato chi vince le Olimpiadi della matematica.


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non hai mai parlato di nessun personaggio di fantasia o reale, vivo o morto?


no mai parlato di modelli ai miei figli  perchè sono loro stessi ad avere una idea di modello come l'avevo io  , poi la vita vera ci porta ad altre scelte


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Aprile 2022)

Anche io non ho mai preso modelli di riferimento...ho sempre parlato con le mie figlie di concetti e ideali che secondo me sono giusti ma non pretendo nemmeno che seguano alla lettera quello che dico io, praticamente indico loro una strada poi sarà la vita a fare loro prendere la direzione più giusta in base alle loro aspirazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Scusate, ma per me non avete capito.
Nessuno va da un bambino o un ragazzo e dice “Guarda X che persona  fantastica, cerca di diventare come lei/lui!”
Questo si faceva con le vite dei santi.
Ma ogni giorno parliamo con i figli e ci vedono fin da neonati fare delle scelte.
Se ascoltiamo un tipo di musica piuttosto che un’altra stiamo proponendo un modello di musica, di musicista e di visione del mondo e modelli di uomini e donne.
Vi sembra che sia la stessa cosa ascoltare Ella Fiztgerald o Orietta Berti ?
Non significa che se andate al concerto di Vasco state proponendo ai figli di diventare una rockstar o un “drogato“, ma state apprezzando una visione del mondo libertaria e indifferente ai giudizi. Indipendentemente dal percorso di vita. Anzi attraverso un percorso di vita discutibile state trasmettendo che, per quanto si possano fare cazzate, se ne può venire fuori.
Se la domenica (e il pre e il post) guardiamo la partita, urliamo o insultiamo o seguiamo compostamente, stiamo fornendo un modello di sport e di partecipazione.
Ho fatto l’esempio di Totti perché è un calciatore apprezzato anche da chi non è romanista, per la fedeltà alla maglia, che diventa coerenza nelle proprie scelte, non è un esempio di come si debba studiare.
Se al tg o face zapping appare un personaggio, che sia presentatore, attore, politico, comico e ci fermiamo o cambiamo canale, anche senza dire niente stiamo offrendo un modello.
Senza dire che il modello più importante siete voi, con le scelte dei cibi, ristoranti, vacanze, letture, commenti sui fatti del giorno e sui vicini ecc


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2022)

Il modello per i miei figli sono sempre stata io. O meglio sono stata il modello da imitare o da respingere in toto, a seconda dei casi 
Hanno due padri diversi, e qualcosa hanno ereditato anche da loro, ma il fattor comune sono io.
Mi hanno visto (e giudicato con sospetto) leggere "Lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta" di Pirsig, genio fondatore della Metafisica della Qualità, citare a memoria Lettera ad un bambino mai nato di Oriana Fallaci, raccontare barzellette insulse, cantare in un coro, recitare in un gruppo teatrale, inneggiare ai Queen e piangere alle canzoni di Vecchioni o Guccini.
Però: ho guardato la play list di mio figlio minore, e ascolta TUTTE le canzoni che mi piacciono e hanno fatto parte della mia giovinezza e della mia vita, più altre che non conoscevo e che ho imparato ad amare perché piacciono a lui.
Guarda film improbabili (tipo cinema coreano) e mi ha insegnato che il cinema non parla della vita, ma parla di altro cinema.....
Legge autori giapponesi e studia matematica, ma adora la filosofia, di cui discutiamo spesso e vivacemente.
Mio figlio maggiore parla o sgrida il mio nipotino con le stesse parole che usavo io con lui. Gli legge le storie che io regalo, e a volte le inventa, come facevo io. E cantano insieme le canzoncine che hanno fatto da colonna sonora alla sua infanzia.
Naturalmente giocano a pallone e alla lotta, come faceva suo padre con lui, ma gli spinge l'altalena (ore passate a fare questo).
Tutti e due i miei figli, come me, hanno le tasche piene di cartacce, per non buttarle per terra.
Insomma, non è andata tanto male


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Il modello per i miei figli sono sempre stata io. O meglio sono stata il modello da imitare o da respingere in toto, a seconda dei casi
> Hanno due padri diversi, e qualcosa hanno ereditato anche da loro, ma il fattor comune sono io.
> Mi hanno visto (e giudicato con sospetto) leggere "Lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta" di Pirsig, genio fondatore della Metafisica della Qualità, citare a memoria Lettera ad un bambino mai nato di Oriana Fallaci, raccontare barzellette insulse, cantare in un coro, recitare in un gruppo teatrale, inneggiare ai Queen e piangere alle canzoni di Vecchioni o Guccini.
> Però: ho guardato la play list di mio figlio minore, e ascolta TUTTE le canzoni che mi piacciono e hanno fatto parte della mia giovinezza e della mia vita, più altre che non conoscevo e che ho imparato ad amare perché piacciono a lui.
> ...


A parte l'egocentrismo ... hai proposto modelli letterari e musicali...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ho mai usato per i miei figli modelli da seguire. 
Con gli anni stanno trovando la loro strada. Avendo un padre assente, il loro modello sono stata io per anni con tutti i miei pregi i miei difetti, i miei successi e i miei errori. 
Ma me la sono cavata bene negli nonostante tutto. Visto che per loro sono stata e sono il loro ‘eroe’.


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte l'egocentrismo ... hai proposto modelli letterari e musicali...


La mamma è sempre la mamma


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> La mamma è sempre la mamma


Ovvio, per questo i modelli che proponiamo ci definiscono e hanno un peso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Aprile 2022)

Come modelli???
Ho sempre presentato ai miei figli esempi concreti di persone reali ..
Noi...i ns genitori...amici vari...
Poi ognuno deve crescere a suo modo...abbiamo fatto notare comportamenti particolari che a lungo andare hanno prodotto o grandi cose o catastrofi...
Ma sempre di persone presenti...
Per loro è più facile "identificarsi"...
Poi va beh se devo tirare fuori un nome di un grande uomo...potrei sempre farlo..durante una cena ci sta portare x come esempio...succede...ma limitatamente alle argomento trattato ..


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se voleste indicare dei modelli ai vostri figli, chi proporreste? E per quale caratteristica?
> 
> Potreste anche riflettere su quale avete proposto implicitamente, che so Totti per la fedeltà alla maglia.


mia mamma per come reagisce alle avversità e x L energia incredibile che ha


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non ho mai usato per i miei figli modelli da seguire.
> Con gli anni stanno trovando la loro strada. Avendo un padre assente, il loro modello sono stata io per anni con tutti i miei pregi i miei difetti, i miei successi e i miei errori.
> Ma me la sono cavata bene negli nonostante tutto. Visto che per loro sono stata e sono il loro ‘eroe’.


 Anche i miei dicono così ma io credo che avrei potuto gestire melgio tanti momenti 

comunque tutto somamto sono bravi ragazzi onesti e x la condizione in cui sono low profile

davvero modesti soptutto i maschietti


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche i miei dicono così ma io credo che avrei potuto gestire melgio tanti momenti
> 
> comunque tutto somamto sono bravi ragazzi onesti e x la condizione in cui sono low profile
> 
> davvero modesti soptutto i maschietti


Non siamo perfette ma anche per le nostre imperfezioni siamo state e saremo delle ottime mamme, questo alla fine conta. In passato mi sono detta anche io tante volte che avrei potuto fare scelte diverse ma alla fine si può sbagliare sempre, ma se guardo i miei ragazzi Sono orgogliosa delle persone che sono diventate nonostante tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Non ho figli ma personalmente non credo che suggerirei uno o piú modelli specifici, ma mi concentrerei sul creare il miglior contesto possibile per fargliene autonomamente cercare di validi.
> 
> Magari con la cultura non si mangia, in parte, ma é un'arma potente per aprire ugualmente la mente soprattutto nel caso in cui non riesci a farlo tramite esperienze dirette. Penso quindi che gli suggerirei di leggere e apprendere di tutto quello che li incuriosisce. Non che li appassioni necessariamente, basta la curiosità e magari si scopre anche cosa li attrae concettualmente e cosa no.
> 
> In quegli ambiti culturali, scientifici o tecnologici, di cui si scoprono interessati ci vedrei il contesto in cui sicuramente troveranno i loro modelli.


Quindi proponi il modello di una persona che legge.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Propongo il modello di una persona che impara attraverso la cultura/lettura, e che si sceglie i suoi successivi punti di riferimento da sola in quegli ambiti.


Ma è ovvio che poi ognuno si scelga i propri.
Tu fai vedere Batman a tuo figlio, poi lui magari sceglie Gordon


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Beh l'ho detto, parlo per idea e intenzione perché non ho figli, ma se dovessi averne sicuramente preferirei offrire una strada e un contesto piuttosto che un singolo modello.


Ma, come mi ostino a dire, si fa involontariamente scegliendo un programma tv o portandolo allo stadio o a vedere basket o apprezzando o no qualsiasi personaggio o politico, ma pure non facendo l’elemosina e facendola in un modo o in un altro, facendo o no volontariato e nel modo in cui lo si fa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Beh certo, é normale che si possa anche solo influenzare i propri figli in questo modo. Io parlo sempre di un intento volontario nel dare un modello, ma le due cose non si escludono a vicenda


Il volontario dipende dalla consapevolezza.
Mi stupisce la non consapevolezza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Magari la risposta sará ovvia, ma cosa ti stupisce nella non consapevolezza?


Mi stupisce che non ci si renda conto del peso della comunicazione implicita, che è quella determinante.


----------

